# Cutting Leaves



## Aym777 (Jun 10, 2008)

Is It Best 2 Cut Off The Leaves B4 Hanging 2 Dry.........Or After It Has Finished Drying? .......My Research Came Up  both ansers bieng correct....which do u guys prefer?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2008)

I cut them off before I hang them.  I do it before only because I think it is easier then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

same here cut em off before, also it makes them dry faster i think since you dont gota dry out excess leaf... people that leave them on to dry are prbbly large scale grows 2..


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 11, 2008)

yep trimming b4 is best -less to dry! enourages mould alot of wetleaf!


----------



## karmacat (Jun 11, 2008)

Cut them off before drying here as well. :yay:


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 11, 2008)

before drying


----------



## lyfr (Jun 11, 2008)

i cut off all leaves i can get at stems(brownies) before hanging, and do a final trim(iso) after they are done hanging before cure.  ive heard leaving them on is a way of protecting trichs from damage/light (?).  dont know about that one but ive heard it a few times now.JMO


----------



## smokybear (Jun 11, 2008)

I trim before hanging to dry. The fan leaves go in the trash and the trim with trichs on it go into a box for iso. It will dry faster if you trim it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 11, 2008)

befor as  well


----------

